
Children Sleeping 'Less and Less' - laurex
https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/news/local/children-sleeping-less-and-less-dal-researcher-says-292242/
======
anoncoward111
As someone who routinely had to hide from truant officers during high school,
I turned out completely fine. My grades were bad at first, but shockingly,
once I was allowed to sleep in until 10AM because my first 4 classes of the
day were "study hall", I had straight As.

Ironically now I am self-employed because I refuse to compromise my schedule
for anyone.

